# Looking for a sub 40k laptop with Nvidia MX150 GPU



## abirthedevil (Dec 10, 2017)

*1) What is your budget? *40k INR


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream- 15.6"

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

Daily driver, photo and video editing, media consumption, gaming at low settings hence the MX150*


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
i5 8th gen, 1tb HDD, ODD(would be swapped out for SDD), 4Gig of RAM would be enough but if I get more I ain't complaining.*


*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Open to all except HP
b. Dislike: HP, their chassis is a nightmare when it comes to thermal performance. 


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *( *768p (*HD*) / 900p / 1080p (*Full HD*) *) -HD is all I get*
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) / extended (*5-7hrs*) *)- Good battery backup is appreciated but 4hrs is not a deal breaker*
Purchase place *(* Online (*eg - flipkart, infibeam*) / Local / Abroad (*do mention the country*) *- Online works best, local does but is a pain as I am residing at Port Blair right now, Abroad for a mainstream laptop? Noway. *


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2017)

Only options in your budget:
*www.amazon.in/Acer-Aspire-A515-51G-i5-8250U-GeForce/dp/B077B2DLY1/

Buy Acer Aspire 5 (NX.GT1SI.001) Core  i5-8250U, NVIDIA  GeForce  MX150 Online at Low Prices in India - Paytmmall.com

Buy Acer Aspire A515-51G Ultrabook (Core i5 (8th Gen)/4GB RAM/1TB HDD/39.63 cm (15.6)/Dos/2GB mx150 DDR5 Graphics) (Steel Grey) Online at Low Prices in India - Paytmmall.com

But those are from Acer so I won't recommend any unless you trust them.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 10, 2017)

Dude,why the bias against Acer? of all the laptops I have used the one that has served me the best has been my Acer 5740G which has been with me since 2010, incidentally this one replaces the 5740. Btw thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2017)

abirthedevil said:


> Dude,why the bias against Acer? of all the laptops I have used the one that has served me the best has been my Acer 5740G which has been with me since 2010, incidentally this one replaces the 5740. Btw thanks for the suggestions.


There are build quality issues of Acer's laptops in India.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 10, 2017)

Will keep that in mind, while making my purchase decision.


----------



## bablu.kounjula (Dec 12, 2017)

Have you bought it from here ?..
*www.amazon.in/Acer-Aspire-A515-51G-i5-8250U-GeForce/dp/B077B2DLY1/
Am thinking of buying from here.

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2017)

bablu.kounjula said:


> Have you bought it from here ?..
> *www.amazon.in/Acer-Aspire-A515-51G-i5-8250U-GeForce/dp/B077B2DLY1/
> Am thinking of buying from here.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


It is seller fulfilled who has no positive ratings. Don't take the risk.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 3, 2018)

I had purchased this laptop the Acer A515-51G via Amazon and was unimpressed by it and ended up returning it. The look and feel is okayish but performance was a let down. The 8250U might do well in benchmarks but it isint the workhorse processor I was looking for. Has only 1 RAM slot with 4GB soldered which is the norm these days but still found it distasteful. Screen is bearable at best only redeeming feature being its non reflective. Keyboard is what you expect, a bit shallow. Tho the touchpad is good. Default HDD being HDD is slow, SSD is a must and has a M2 slot, tho adding one would require you to open the bottom panel and acer places a warranty voiding sticker over one of the screws (Also acer uses rubbish quality screws, be careful or they can be worn out in seconds). Battery life estimates were good but did not test it out. Also  webcam users do note, its a joke. 

To conclude I would say this laptop is for people who are first time users or people with basic minimal needs and gaming on a budget. For people who are more demanding I would say the cost of minimum upgrades and the processor is not worth the investment. 40k + 3.5k for SSD and 4k ish for another 4 gig of RAM also you have to live with the "power efficient processor" (chuckles) and poor screen. The entry level Acer Nitro and Acer Helios 300 for around 15k more are far better value in terms of performance. 

I am not criticizing Acer here, maybe my expectations are to be criticized. But I am utterly disappointed in the state of mid range laptops in 2018. I still use an Acer 5740G tho its quite literally falling apart and the Acer A515-51G was supposed to replace it  but to me, the newer one does not even hold a candle to it and can never take the kind of use, abuse and shit the old one has been through. In a decade's time mobiles have transcended expectations and laptops? Do the manufacturers even care?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2018)

It is well known that nowadays laptop build quality is much lesser compared to earlier times(consider yourself lucky if a recently purchased laptop survives beyond 4-5 years).


----------

